# ID Me



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I need ID help these two plants. Image 1 and 2, the plant came from a member of DFWAPC. The plant has changed it looks growing in my tank. Image 3 and 4, I just got this plant from Petco over the weekend. _(spots on the plants are shrimp pellets)_


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The first is a form of _Alternanthera reineckii_, as far as I know. It was sold as "A. ocipus", a bogus species name.

The second may also be an _Alternanthera_, possibly a non-aquatic one. Hard to say from the photo.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Calvin,
With the erroneous name you gave me, I found a site calling it Alternanthera reineckii "Ocipus". Does that sound right?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Calvin?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Opps, I mean Cavan. Sorry about that.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Don't worry about it.

Yes, that is the plant. It would take some digging to see if it's some kind of regional variation, etc.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm thinking image 3 & 4 might be a variation of Alternanthera ficoidea. What do you think?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

digital_gods said:


> I'm thinking image 3 & 4 might be a variation of Alternanthera ficoidea. What do you think?


Could be, but I don't want to commit to that. I guess you'll find out soon enough if it will grow.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

Calvin...... jk jk i would suggest he flower it...


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm thinking image 3&4 may be a Alternanthera reineckii varient. Its going similarly to Alternanthera reineckii "Octipus" because it's sending out the same style of aeriel roots.


----------

